# How to FIX a leaning Deck Post



## CJ_cda (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi! I'm new here and not a handyman whatsoever. We were building a deck for the first time the other day and didn't level one of the posts correctly. If you look a few feet away, the post is awkwardly leaning waayyy to the left. Partly because the U bracket (with the long pole sticking down) attached on the foot of the post is not level due to not placing it correctly aligned on the drying cement and partly just because we're not cautious (we only leveled the top of the post and not the sides) :wallbash:. Being foolish enough, we didn't bother fixing it and just placed a diagonal bracing to strengthen it. Now... it's bugging me... the joists are all laid out and we're on the final stages of putting the floor boards... Is there still a way out of this? Can I still align the post even if all of its load are already screwed in? :helpo I need to pull everything apart? waaaa! Well... if that's the only way... please let me know . It's a learning experience after all. Any reply would be truly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Post a few shots from different angles.
Ron


----------



## CJ_cda (Aug 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Post a few shots from different angles.
> Ron


I don't have a camera at the moment but I'll try to borrow one later... I hope this sketch will make up for it at the moment.

The beam and joists are all level. The deck seems sturdy enough and not shaking when jumped on.

One thing I forgot to draw is the diagonal bracing.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Pull the nails out of the post cap to the beam and knock it over.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

kwikfishron said:


> Pull the nails out of the post cap to the beam and knock it over.


I second that suggestion.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

thirds


----------



## CJ_cda (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys... didn't think of that... I'll try doing it.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Unless...theres a break in the beam at that spot. Then you'll have to move the bottom.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If it turns out that there is a break in the beam, and you can't move the top.... and moving the bottom would take you off the metal bracket, there is a third fix I'll tell you about. Actually, even a fourth.

Post and let us know.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Guess he figured it out.


----------



## CJ_cda (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry guys... haven't tried it yet... It's raining hard for the past 2 days and I can't do it since our backyard is very muddy and wet... According to forecast, the weather will be sunny by Monday or Tuesday. I'll do it then. I'll let you know what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

CJ_cda said:


> Sorry guys... haven't tried it yet... It's raining hard for the past 2 days and I can't do it since our backyard is very muddy and wet... According to forecast, the weather will be sunny by Monday or Tuesday. I'll do it then. I'll let you know what happens. Thanks again!


 You know that the leaning post is longer than the other upright posts. It may have started the same length but is now covering a longer span since it is no longer a straight line. The shortest distance between two points is a straight line. If you can get the post knock over into an upright position then all is well. If the deck has settled or the post has swollen then you might have to shave the end to make it fit. Or, the simplest thing if the board is now out of spec is to get a new board and good luck.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff, 
I think he figured it out. 
This post is over 2 years old........


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

sublime2 said:


> Jeff,
> I think he figured it out.
> This post is over 2 years old........


I guess Jeff sees old posts showing up Bold too, just like me. How about fixing this WebMaster?


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

jagans said:


> I guess Jeff sees old posts showing up Bold too, just like me. How about fixing this WebMaster?


It shows up bold when there has been a reply/post to a thread.


----------

